# kimber does not stand behind it's guns



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

I returned a Kimber tact pro ll for feeding problems.Three weeks later they called and said I had a cracked frame and needed a new ejector assembly. Kimbers response, they had no responsibly for the frame crack. They said that I had abused the gun in some way. I informed them that I had only shot the gun and had taken care of it very well. Never dropped the gun, never shot +p ammo. There was no reason for the frame to crack. I'm sure you have 1911s that you have been shooting for 30 yrs or more,I know that I do. 
The ejector assembly. Kimber said,the ejector I had was not made any more and they had no replacement parts. Really, no parts for their own gun.
Kimber said,all I could do was to buy a new gun. This is the poorest customer service that I have ever heard of and no I did not buy one.
This is the most outrageous situation that I have ever heard of. 








a


----------



## jeager106 (Sep 27, 2014)

That IS outrageous. I have 4 Kimbers. One is an Eclipse with night sights. I bought the gun used slightly, a safe queen. The night sights were pretty dim so I called Kimber to ask if the sights were still under the 10 year warranty. The fellow I spoke with said the gun/sights were 9 years, 11 months old & to ship it right away to Kimber for replacement of the night sights. I did and got the gun back in under 2 weeks with new night sights and a gun that was sonic cleaned, looked better than brand new, squeaky clean.
I was mightily impressed.
I'm upset to hear of your woes and can't understand an outfit like Kimber pretty much give you a royal screwing.
Perhaps you could call them and maybe get hold of someone a good bit more cooperative?


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

All I can suggest is that you make noise; a lot of noise, in places Kimber can hear it. Maybe start with the CEO. If you can't find him, make it an open letter. No threats or bluster, just the facts.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That's just one of the reasons why I don't own a Kimber. Spotty quality control and bad customer service. 

Your experience with Kimber isn't the first I've heard of.

As another poster suggested, contact the CEO and tell him what you told us. It can work. We had an issue with a 1yr. old MayTag dishwasher. Contacted their customer service and was told that they would not cover any repair costs. 

I called corp. office and spoke to the CEO's personal secretary. Told her of the issues with the machine. She asked for the model and serial number and I gave it to her. She called back to our home the next day to tell us that she spoke to her boss (CEO) and he said to take care of it. She then called and authorized the local MayTag store to send out a repair tech. 

Tech came out twice, once to diagnose the problem, and the other to install replacement parts he ordered. No cost to us what-so-ever.


----------



## AjayTaylor (Nov 1, 2014)

Definitely go to the top. They know da*n well that no one is buying their product and abusing it. Get ahold of the CEO. That isn't that large of a company that he is unreachable. Heck, I got ahold of the Governor of New York via email, so just be calm and be persistent. If You get no results, perhaps we could schedule a mass email day in which we all send them an email on the same day, referring to Your situation, and stating that their lack of customer service in Your case is why Kimber has been removed from our "BUY" classification. 
Best Wishes, AJ


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

:watching:

Not sure if I buy this one or not...


If true the person @ Kimber that fed the OP this line of BS is a moron.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

This is the kind of stuff that makes people hesitate to buy ANY brand of gun. I have a Kimber Custom II
and fortunately it has been flawless. Now, Ruger's customer service on the other hand is absolutely superb the 3 times I have had to use it. Maybe some "bad apple" employees just don't give a damn.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Desertrat said:


> This is the kind of stuff that makes people hesitate to buy ANY brand of gun. I have a Kimber Custom II
> and fortunately it has been flawless. Now, Ruger's customer service on the other hand is absolutely superb the 3 times I have had to use it. Maybe some "bad apple" employees just don't give a damn.


There's a lot of truth to what you said. When I have an issue with any kind of product, I contact the customer service dept. initially.

If I don't get the response I'm looking for, I then go straight to the top of the company. By doing that, I've yet to be disappointed.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

H


rick9748 said:


> I returned a Kimber tact pro ll for feeding problems.Three weeks later they called and said I had a cracked frame and needed a new ejector assembly. Kimbers response, they had no responsibly for the frame crack. They said that I had abused the gun in some way. I informed them that I had only shot the gun and had taken care of it very well. Never dropped the gun, never shot +p ammo. There was no reason for the frame to crack. I'm sure you have 1911s that you have been shooting for 30 yrs or more,I know that I do.
> The ejector assembly. Kimber said,the ejector I had was not made any more and they had no replacement parts. Really, no parts for their own gun.
> Kimber said,all I could do was to buy a new gun. This is the poorest customer service that I have ever heard of and no I did not buy one.
> This is the most outrageous situation that I have ever heard of.
> ...


Did you buy the gun new or used ?
And do you have proof of purchase?
Sometimes the manufacturer is suspect of private purchased guns that have been abused.
Not implying that is your situation.
Good luck


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm always a bit skeptical of anyone who comes on a forum and their first post is to complain about how someone has done them wrong. If, and I do mean IF the post is factual, I can't imagine that Kimber will be in business much longer treating their customers in such a manner. On the other hand, if the post isn't on the up and up, I'd have to question what the real agenda here is. 

Oh, BTW, I don't own a Kimber so please don't think I'm a fanboy trying to take up for them.


----------



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

Bought the gun new @ gun shop.Like I said earlier,gun was shot, cleaned and taken care of.I could not believe Kimber's response.The reason I posted was to hear if others had been in my situation.


----------



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

Believe me it is for real.Bought the gun new:shot it,cleaned it, never any abuse.I could not believe Kimber's response either.I don't understand my situation. They can't do this to everybody.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

rick9748 said:


> Bought the gun new @ gun shop.Like I said earlier,gun was shot, cleaned and taken care of.I could not believe Kimber's response.The reason I posted was to hear if others had been in my situation.


Have you tried dealing with the gunshop where you purchased the kimber.
I would go straight to my local shop with any issues .


----------



## rick9748 (Nov 12, 2014)

I have already responded to your message but the account was completely as stated.I really don't understand what happened.I know they can't treat all customers like this.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I am not trying to excuse poor customer service, but I must ask what kind of ammunition have you been using?

Please be as specific as you care to. I saw where you say you have not been shooting +P, but I am curious if you have been shooting reloads, and who reloaded them. If you are shooting reloads you purchased, or reloads you got from a friend, that may have contributed to your issue.

I have heard so much good and bad about Kimber and it's CS, I never know for sure whether to grab an available Kimber, or run for the hills.

For right now, I think I'll stick with what I have.


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

VAMarine said:


> :watching:
> 
> Not sure if I buy this one or not...
> 
> If true the person @ Kimber that fed the OP this line of BS is a moron.


yep, post is pure BS.


----------



## dakota1911 (Jun 9, 2015)

I work in the puter biz and every now and then you get that special individual that should never have got the job. Or they just got passed over for a promotion or something else and are having a bad day. I wouldn't let one person stop you from getting the problem fixed and you might help out Kimber and lots of other customers.


----------



## PhillyCheese (Mar 6, 2011)

OP.
How much did you pay for this gun?

Also.
Like any product, you may have to go through each step up the chain of command before you reach the result intended.
This is not right, but just the way it is sometimes.
So, it will cost you in time more than anything else.

Keep us posted as to how it all turns out.


----------



## GETCHERGUN (Oct 6, 2014)

Getting the place of purchase involved serves no real purpose .


----------



## PhillyCheese (Mar 6, 2011)

GETCHERGUN said:


> Getting the place of purchase involved serves no real purpose .


Sure it does.
It is step 1 n the process of going up the chain of command.
One can bypass this step if they choose, so that is still an option in some cases.

It also puts the gun store on notice that you the customer are not happy and have an issue with the gun.
This notifies them of a product with a problem, gives the store an opportunity to display their customer service, and gives the customer a chance to review the store, the process, and the final outcome of the ordeal.


----------



## Bobshouse (Jul 6, 2015)

Really all depends on who answers the phone. Call once and get told "no" call again someone else says "yes"...ask for a supervisor and get a "maybe". Happens with all manufacturers, distributors, and service departments. Call until you get the answer you want.


----------

